# Going Nuts!



## tunafish (May 4, 2008)

I got this damn new fly-rod and haven't been able to hit the creeks because of the recent deluge!! Can anyone recommend some (Columbus area) public ponds where I could flail this thing around over the next couple of days! I'm strictly catch-and-release.


----------



## Utard (Dec 10, 2006)

Check the metro parks around the city. Some have ponds to fish and some don't. Also, the most effective way I've found to locate fishable water and access to water is Google Earth....


----------



## tunafish (May 4, 2008)

Yeah, I forgot about Google, Utard. That's how I located the Delaware Wildlife ponds. Thanks.


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

Go up 315 to Antrim Lake.


----------



## tunafish (May 4, 2008)

I thought about Antrim, but I've been there on my bike and it looks like a big, crystal-clear fish-bowl, with a featureless, gradual slope to deeper water. I may be wrong, but it seems any fish of consequence would stay well out of my fly-casting range. Has anyone else tried fly-fishing there?


----------



## rweis (Dec 20, 2005)

TF - sent you a PM


----------



## brhoff (Sep 28, 2006)

Big Walnut will fish.

Antrim is mostly frustrating with a fly rod...too much activity around but yes you can catch fish there but only after spending at least 1/2-3/4 of your time untangling your fly from the weeds that surround the place and waiting for kids, dogs, joggers and wanderers to get out from behind you.


----------

